

Looking goofy in the TV Hat - petethomas
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/gadgets-and-gear/gadgets/review-looking-goofy-in-the-tv-hat/article1895174/?cmpid%3Drss1&ved=0CBgQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNEZ0Tovz-rcqgx1O2qAfwqO8iW1RQ

======
mathgladiator
That's awesome; I built my own stand so I could lay in bed and watch with out
my arms/hands getting tired. I used the original box to get a perfect pit
molding that I could attach to a broken arm lamp desk (used by architects).

I wager this would put some strain on your neck, but still.

